# Bianchi Mega Pro XL Titanium Question



## bentley07

Hey Guys,

Need a little help here...

I've been trying to find information on this frame on the net, but can't find any!

Can anyone help? 

It says Mega Pro XL Titanium.. but the only info I found regarding this model (Titanium) is not this colour... I wonder whether they released a limited model in this colour, or is this a repaint? I hope not....

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kbwh

That is the "Pantani" color scheme, maybe released for the buying public 1999. Here he's on an Al in '98:










I've been told in here that the Mega Pro Ti and later Ti Bianchis were made by Litespeed, whereas the earlier (1995-97?) Ti Megatubos (seamed downtube) were made in Italy.


----------



## ilpirata113

Hi, 
I am looking for this bike a long time.
Are you going to sell this bike?


----------



## ilpirata113

I cannot send private message, because I currently have 1 posts.
So I sent a Visitor Message


----------



## Ruonpoint

where does it say titanium on the bike and does it say what type of ti it is ?


----------



## bentley07

Not sure what type of Titanium it is, but it says Titanium under the Mega Pro XL logo (see pics)


----------



## Ruonpoint

I've never seen that model in Ti, but that is a sweet bike. I'd love to have one of those in my stable. How does it ride?


----------



## katoom

I loved Marco's and I love yours. How are those Zipps, they look great with that frame.


----------



## Odysseas

This is my Bianchi XL Titanium Mega Pro. 
View attachment 284439
View attachment 284440


----------



## Bee-an-key

Offered in 1999 as a frame set. Paint job was slightly different in 2000. I believe they were made by Litespeed back then and once titanium became less popular they brought production back to Italy around 2005 or so since they make very few and can do it locally. They are a terrific ride, congratulations.


----------

